# Picked up this 1939 Schwinn a while ago



## schwinning

I picked up this 1939 Schwinn Motorbike a while back from another cabe member  it was restored about 10 years ago by Bob U. I finally got it together and am working on the wiring.


----------



## stoney

Very nice bike, Bob U. does some nice work. He did some work for me about 15 years ago. You know what I like about your bike, it's restored but it doesn't look over restored. Enjoy it.


----------



## jrassett

that is killer! love the lights!


----------



## schwinning

Thanks. I'm super happy with the bike. The silver rays I added on


----------



## rollfaster

*1939 schwinns*

Your so lucky. Very nice.:o


----------



## Ozark Flyer

Man, that's one sick ride!


----------



## SJ_BIKER

*nice...*

The tank is actually built for a streamliner....minor detail but no one is complaining....no one is that perfect......its still bad to the bone...


----------



## schwinning

SJ_BIKER said:


> The tank is actually built for a streamliner....minor detail but no one is complaining....no one is that perfect......its still bad to the bone...




Hi. The tank is actually built for this bike. It's a steel motorbike hanging  tank with the holes for wires and button. The bike was restored by Bob U. I'm pretty sure it is all correct including the tank. 
 I am no expert though. 
What makes you think it is a streamliner tank? Just wondering do you have a picture of that tank?


----------



## jd56

Ahhhhh. there is those lights again....I need a set of those.
Killer bike!!!!


----------



## SJ_BIKER

*.....*



schwinning said:


> Hi. The tank is actually built for this bike. It's a steel motorbike hanging  tank with the holes for wires and button. The bike was restored by Bob U. I'm pretty sure it is all correct including the tank.
> I am no expert though.
> What makes you think it is a streamliner tank? Just wondering do you have a picture of that tank?



Streamliner models of the prewar era had unique paint pattern....and I noticed in one advertisement that the first tank strap sat back farther away from the dart to avoid resting on it to protect the accent....just an observation....sSchwinn did weird schtuff.....which I love


----------



## schwinning

SJ_BIKER said:


> Streamliner models of the prewar era had unique paint pattern....and I noticed in one advertisement that the first tank strap sat back farther away from the dart to avoid resting on it to protect the accent....just an observation....sSchwinn did weird schtuff.....which I love




Thanks. Schwinn is funny like that. I love that also!


----------



## Rear Facing Drop Out

*strap  location*

I was under the understanding that the strap location moved back behind the paint scheme for 1939


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

Rear Facing Drop Out said:


> I was under the understanding that the strap location moved back behind the paint scheme for 1939




That's what I thought too...


----------



## schwinning

The bike was repainted when restored. All I know a I love my bike


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

schwinning said:


> The bike was repainted when restored. All I know a I love my bike




Its an awesome ride!


----------



## mruiz

Beautiful bike. Question I have is it suppose to be Skip Tooth? I see it has 1/2 pitch.
 Mitch


----------



## RMS37

I’ll add a question here for the Schwinn-siders. 

  What gives with Schwinn seat binder configurations? 

  I’m aware that the early 1935 double diamond frames used a large welded on seat clamp and that later in 1935, a smaller clamp replaced the first design. That second clamp design was typically used on the majority of Schwinn's full-size, 26" wheeled, boy's prewar frames built from that point on. 


  A recent Double-Diamond, "B" style, frame was posted on this site with the through-the-stays binder bolt (reminiscent of the Moto style/B9/B10 frames) configuration which is also used on this frame. 


  My question is; does anyone have solid information (or an opinion) on Schwinn production dates and usage of these late, binder-through-the-stays, frames?


----------



## bushb2004

Beautiful bike


----------



## SJ_BIKER

Rear Facing Drop Out said:


> I was under the understanding that the strap location moved back behind the paint scheme for 1939



thats news to me....cool knowledge right there...however this 1939Christmas ad shows differently....just saying


----------



## SJ_BIKER

*tank strap positioning*

Here is picture of what was referring to


----------



## bobcycles

*Motorbike*

I restored the bike about 10 years ago for a long time Pasadena Collector.  Tank is correct for the Motorbike of that serial number and year.  Late 38's and 1939 models had the strap moved back a couple of inches, which has nothing to do with being specific to "Streamliner" models which were the BF Goodrich marketed Schwinn Motorbikes, trust. me.  Other than the decals, the only difference between a Schwinn Motorbike and a BFG Streamliner was the use of twin Seiss or Silver Ray lights and Persons Majestic Airflo pedals on the Streamliner versions.  Nice to see the old bikes getting around, I sold it for the original owner a few years back to a local collector, the next thing I heard it was in Florida.  Where might she be now? one has to wonder.....


----------



## TWBikesnstripes

*39 Motorbike*

Hey Bob, how do you know it's a she. Here's a couple pix of my 39 Bfg Streamliner. You all can decide if there's any difference in the tank. Except for the location of the hanging straps, I don't see any difference. This is an uncirculated So. Cal. Bike. The 39 Motorbike is an awesome piece. Enjoy and Ride!


----------



## schwinning

bobcycles said:


> I restored the bike about 10 years ago for a long time Pasadena Collector.  Tank is correct for the Motorbike of that serial number and year.  Late 38's and 1939 models had the strap moved back a couple of inches, which has nothing to do with being specific to "Streamliner" models which were the BF Goodrich marketed Schwinn Motorbikes, trust. me.  Other than the decals, the only difference between a Schwinn Motorbike and a BFG Streamliner was the use of twin Seiss or Silver Ray lights and Persons Majestic Airflo pedals on the Streamliner versions.  Nice to see the old bikes getting around, I sold it for the original owner a few years back to a local collector, the next thing I heard it was in Florida.  Where might she be now? one has to wonder.....




Hi. I bought the bike last year while I was in Florida. I live in Phoenix. The bike is in Az where it shall remain. Best bike I ever owned. Not that it matters but, I am a girl who collects bikes.


----------



## schwinning

TWBikesnstripes said:


> Hey Bob, how do you know it's a she. Here's a couple pix of my 39 Bfg Streamliner. You all can decide if there's any difference in the tank. Except for the location of the hanging straps, I don't see any difference. This is an uncirculated So. Cal. Bike. The 39 Motorbike is an awesome piece. Enjoy and Ride!




Awesome bike!!!!!!


----------



## SJ_BIKER

*schwinn did weird stuff*



bobcycles said:


> I restored the bike about 10 years ago for a long time Pasadena Collector.  Tank is correct for the Motorbike of that serial number and year.  Late 38's and 1939 models had the strap moved back a couple of inches, which has nothing to do with being specific to "Streamliner" models which were the BF Goodrich marketed Schwinn Motorbikes, trust. me.  Other than the decals, the only difference between a Schwinn Motorbike and a BFG Streamliner was the use of twin Seiss or Silver Ray lights and Persons Majestic Airflo pedals on the Streamliner versions.  Nice to see the old bikes getting around, I sold it for the original owner a few years back to a local collector, the next thing I heard it was in Florida.  Where might she be now? one has to wonder.....



No dude I'm not buying it....most streamliner prewar Schwinn's I've seen had different position straps (farther back) and also included dual lights with their springer deluxe models all of which this "restored Schwinn" has....just saying


----------



## schwinning

The silver rays did not come on the bike. I added them on.


----------



## SJ_BIKER

*thanks for reminding me*




schwinning said:


> The silver rays did not come on the bike. I added them on.



Streamliners that I have seen in ads did not have a silveray on the fender nor had any ornament....schwinn did weird stuff....


----------



## TWBikesnstripes

*39 Motorbike / Streamliner*

I have a copy of a 1939 Bfg promo ad and there was no light or ornament on the front fender. When I got my bike it had a Silveray mounted on the front fender with the wires hanging out the side. Mounted a old repop fenderbomb on there to fill the hole. Found another matching Silveray and mounted them where they should be.


----------



## old hotrod

RMS37 said:


> I’ll add a question here for the Schwinn-siders.
> 
> What gives with Schwinn seat binder configurations?
> 
> I’m aware that the early 1935 double diamond frames used a large welded on seat clamp and that later in 1935, a smaller clamp replaced the first design. That second clamp design was typically used on the majority of Schwinn's full-size, 26" wheeled, boy's prewar frames built from that point on.
> 
> 
> A recent Double-Diamond, "B" style, frame was posted on this site with the through-the-stays binder bolt (reminiscent of the Moto style/B9/B10 frames) configuration which is also used on this frame.
> 
> 
> My question is; does anyone have solid information (or an opinion) on Schwinn production dates and usage of these late, binder-through-the-stays, frames?




I would like to see a picture of what you are describing but I think what you are referring to is a 16" frame.


----------



## SJ_BIKER

*nice bike*



TWBikesnstripes said:


> I have a copy of a 1939 Bfg promo ad and there was no light or ornament on the front fender. When I got my bike it had a Silveray mounted on the front fender with the wires hanging out the side. Mounted a old repop fenderbomb on there to fill the hole. Found another matching Silveray and mounted them where they should be.



I'm just trying to figure out why Schwinn had changed their strap positioning.....Schwinn did weird stuff like that


----------



## bobcycles

*tank*

To SJ....."Not buying it?" as in?  I'm BS'ing about what is pretty common knowledge on late Motorbikes?  Puhleeease.  Schwinn OR BFG had the relocated strap for 1939, even some late 38 bikes.  Read my post again.......


----------



## Xcelsior

*Photo shop*

Oh yeah, to SJ... You owe me $19.95 for photo publication of a bicycle in which I own and did not give permission to do so.  All rights reserved...  If paying via PayPal please add 3%


----------



## SJ_BIKER

*...........*



bobcycles said:


> To SJ....."Not buying it?" as in?  I'm BS'ing about what is pretty common knowledge on late Motorbikes?  Puhleeease.  Schwinn OR BFG had the relocated strap for 1939, even some late 38 bikes.  Read my post again.......



never called you a liar sir....just saying iI'm not convinced we know what Schwinn was up to....unless any of us worked in the factory to spill the beans ....we know very little....iI have seen ads that show straight down tube bikes in 1938 39 and some may believe they were 1936 motorbikes exclusively.... Schwinn did weird stuff...thats why i love schwinn


----------



## bobcycles

yeah yeah, I hear you.  But a late Motorbike tank is a late Motorbike tank.  BFG Motorbikes were Schwinn built bikes with a few variations.  As in a Streamliner tank is a Motorbike tank with different decals.  And correct on the Schwinn frame variations.....they were found a couple of years after they came out on some models.  Most likely Schwinn not wanting to waste manufactured product.


----------



## GTs58

SJ_BIKER said:


> .... Schwinn did weird stuff...thats why i love schwinn




Not being a SA, but I believe Schwinn was pretty darn exact and very seldom did weird stuff. After the bikes left the factory it was the people that did weird stuff to the bikes. From the stories I read about the Schwinn's personalities it would be very hard to believe that mutt bikes were ever built with whatever parts were on the self at the time. To this day people still think their mutt Schwinn left the factory with off the wall parts that were never seen on a similar model, and after some 50 60 70 years after it was built. One very recent thread here proves that one can be hell bent believing his mutt came from the factory with a multitude of non OE parts and non standard paint details. Someone that has been seriously dealing with specific bikes and there parts and keeping records and notes for years would be the person that knows the correct details.

I've been keeping records on one specific Schwinn model that was produced for less than 18 months. I had more than one person tell me that their bike was 100% original, but it had parts that were not available until two years and up to six years later. Even with the facts hitting them in the face they still believed their 61 model was totally correct with a part that was first issued in 1964. And all I heard was, Schwinn did weird stuff, Schwinn must have ran out of those parts and used what they had on the shelf at the time to complete the production..........................
_That is total BS_. 

Schwinn did sometimes change the specs during mid production and when they did it wasn't for just a few hundred units here and there, it was for the remaining production year. A good example of this would be the mid year change of the 61 Varsity and Continental.  

Quote:
_To SJ....."Not buying it?" as in? I'm BS'ing about what is pretty common knowledge on late Motorbikes? Puhleeease. Schwinn OR BFG had the relocated strap for 1939, even some late 38 bikes. Read my post again....... ._

Now here is where the true facts of the Serial Numbers comes into the equation. From my studies of the 50's and 60's models, all the date coded serial numbers from the last week of November thru December were stamped on bikes that were the next years models. This very well could be true for the models in the previous decade so it wouldn't be odd to see a late 38 serial numbered bike with a change found on the 39 models.


----------



## old hotrod

GTs58, no disrespect but you are comparing apples to oranges...the discussion is centered around bikes made before WW2, before Schwinn had a solid manufacturing and distribution system and dealer network. These bikes were sold through hardware stores, tire shops, department stores and directly from the manufacturer. Anybody with a deep enough pocket could order a bike or a hundred bikes in just about any config and with a multitude of options, custom badges and paint schemes. By the later decades you are referring to, Schwinn was a considerably different company...


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

GTs58 said:


> Not being a SA, but I believe Schwinn was pretty darn exact and very seldom did weird stuff. After the bikes left the factory it was the people that did weird stuff to the bikes. From the stories I read about the Schwinn's personalities it would be very hard to believe that mutt bikes were ever built with whatever parts were on the self at the time. To this day people still think their mutt Schwinn left the factory with off the wall parts that were never seen on a similar model, and after some 50 60 70 years after it was built. One very recent thread here proves that one can be hell bent believing his mutt came from the factory with a multitude of non OE parts and non standard paint details. Someone that has been seriously dealing with specific bikes and there parts and keeping records and notes for years would be the person that knows the correct details.
> 
> I've been keeping records on one specific Schwinn model that was produced for less than 18 months. I had more than one person tell me that their bike was 100% original, but it had parts that were not available until two years and up to six years later. Even with the facts hitting them in the face they still believed their 61 model was totally correct with a part that was first issued in 1964. And all I heard was, Schwinn did weird stuff, Schwinn must have ran out of those parts and used what they had on the shelf at the time to complete the production..........................
> _That is total BS_.
> 
> Schwinn did sometimes change the specs during mid production and when they did it wasn't for just a few hundred units here and there, it was for the remaining production year. A good example of this would be the mid year change of the 61 Varsity and Continental.
> 
> Quote:
> _To SJ....."Not buying it?" as in? I'm BS'ing about what is pretty common knowledge on late Motorbikes? Puhleeease. Schwinn OR BFG had the relocated strap for 1939, even some late 38 bikes. Read my post again....... ._
> 
> Now here is where the true facts of the Serial Numbers comes into the equation. From my studies of the 50's and 60's models, all the date coded serial numbers from the last week of November thru December were stamped on bikes that were the next years models. This very well could be true for the models in the previous decade so it wouldn't be odd to see a late 38 serial numbered bike with a change found on the 39 models.





I have seen the weird poop he speaks of. Late 41 girls with all four fender braces off the super deluxe line ie all four have the oblong hole.. Doubt someone changed that..


----------



## cds2323

GTs58 said:


> Not being a SA,  One very recent thread here proves that one can be hell bent believing his mutt came from the factory with a multitude of non OE parts and non standard paint details. Someone that has been seriously dealing with specific bikes and there parts and keeping records and notes for years would be the person that knows the correct details.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not hell bent in believing anything about a 54yr old bike. Maybe some parts were changed/added by dealer or owner. But I do know the difference between a middleweight and balloon fender. The paint scheme is what it is, non standard or not.
> You know nothing about me, whether I deal seriously w/bikes or keep records, notes for years or if I'm just a know it all.
> 
> As far as the original bike in the post, I'm liking it regardless of the position of the tank straps. Sorry for stepping on this post.


----------



## SJ_BIKER

*i am so sorry*



schwinning said:


> I picked up this 1939 Schwinn Motorbike a while back from another cabe member  it was restored about 10 years ago by Bob U. I finally got it together and am working on the wiring.



im so sorry....i made a mistake....i found an old ad a few minutes ago that has an old schwinn motorbike with a motorbike decal with the front tank strap sitting way back.....your bike rocks regardless of my silly commentary....it is bah bah bah bad to the bone and its core....your are so lucky...ride the heck out of it


----------



## cyclingday

SJ_BIKER said:


> im so sorry....i made a mistake....i found an old ad a few minutes ago that has an old schwinn motorbike with a motorbike decal with the front tank strap sitting way back.....your bike rocks regardless of my silly commentary....it is bah bah bah bad to the bone and its core....your are so lucky...ride the heck out of it




 And, take note, that it's a back strap Motorbike model, equipped with a fenderbomb. Very cool, and totally unorthodox.


----------



## schwinning

I'm thinking of selling this. How much should I sell it for? Just trying to see if there is interest or not. Thanks


----------



## Elefuntman

I would like to have a shot at that, I think it's a great bike! Put me first in line!


----------



## Freqman1

Here's the best this one could do on the open market... http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-193...7IjJydPPambhylnerV7xU%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc  V/r Shawn


----------



## ohdeebee

Freqman1 said:


> Here's the best this one could do on the open market... http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-193...7IjJydPPambhylnerV7xU%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc  V/r Shawn




Without knowing the provenance of the eBay bike, I would say the bike in question here would/should bring a little more. Bob U is known throughout the hobby for doing impeccable restorations and that should be reflected in the final sale price.


----------



## bikewhorder

Freqman1 said:


> Here's the best this one could do on the open market... http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-193...7IjJydPPambhylnerV7xU%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc  V/r Shawn





I think that bike could have brought more. There's certainly a lot more value in the parts in that bike. I'd say the reserve must have discouraged bidders.


----------



## schwinning

Freqman1 said:


> Here's the best this one could do on the open market... http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-193...7IjJydPPambhylnerV7xU%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc  V/r Shawn




Thanks for the info. I have more money into the bike then that.


----------

